# Just wanted to share :)



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 21, 2012)

_I changed my desktop and FB cover, it makes me smile every time I look at it. Hopefully it's contagious . 





_


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 21, 2012)

Dude, that is epically awesome. And people say reptiles can't emote . . .


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 21, 2012)

lol thats great, looks to be lovin life


----------



## AP27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Awww.


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 22, 2012)

Awwwww happy lizard. So cute.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha this is great. Put a smile on my face that's for sure! Damn that gu looks happy!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 23, 2012)

_I know right he looks so content_


----------



## chelvis (Jan 23, 2012)

this just put a big ol smile on my face. thanks for the share


----------



## Non Crimen Jr. (Jan 23, 2012)

<3<3<3<3


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2012)

_Thanks everyone,.. I'm glad I'm not the only one it has that affect on _


----------



## Orion (Jan 27, 2012)

Smiles for miles. Awesome lizard even if he would not have smiled for his cameo. I would get that made into a t-shirt.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2012)

_That's a great idea  with something like Smile or have you smiled today, on it._


----------



## reptastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Love it, he just had his mouse burger lol,


----------



## Dana C (Jan 27, 2012)

What a great picture! Would you mind sharing your camera info....make, model, lens & distance from your big boy?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2012)

_Nothing special with extra lenses or any thing. Just an old Pentax Optio 750z_


----------



## Dana C (Jan 27, 2012)

Never the less, it is a great picture. Your framed you boy really well and must have gotten really close. I am not a great photographer but I am learning. I will take more pictures of my "kids" and post them for all to see. I have a quick question but I will post it separately on shedding.


----------



## jumper123 (Jan 27, 2012)

That's so Cute!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2012)

_Thanks,.. most of my pets get use to the camera being around before me _


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 27, 2012)

He certainly seems to be loving life, thanks for the share!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 27, 2012)

_Since he has been through hard times and knows what it's like.  I think he knows he has it good now._


----------



## reptastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Since he has been through hard times and knows what it's like.  I think he knows he has it good now._



Wait that's natsuki? I thought it was a different tegu lol I thought to ask in my previous post, he is huge and looks 10,000x's better than when you first got him, no wonder he's smiling


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol! That is the most content lizard I've ever seen! Great shot thank you for sharing.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking at him like this makes me want to give him a big smootch lol. He looks so cute  .


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 28, 2012)

reptastic said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > _Since he has been through hard times and knows what it's like.  I think he knows he has it good now._
> ...



_Yep,.. that's him seven months later . Put on weight, his mouth and chin (or under his lower jaw) has cleared and lined up. But I think that patch on his nose might be a permanent scar because it hasn't changed much. It's gotten darker and a tad smaller not by much but I'm still hopefull.










_[/font]


----------



## reptastic (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW!!! you did an awesome job with him, just goes to show all the need is a lil tlc and the right husbandry


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 28, 2012)

_Thank you,.. I agree, besides his nose those two pics don't even look like the same tegu._


----------

